# Fritz



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

We loved you so much, little baby.
You are terribly missed; everyone who knew you is crying for you today.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Aww Sorry For Yur Loss  x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww he was so cute! i'm so sorry. this must be hard for you!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

